# scared of reality?



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

mmk so ive been taking formula 7 for about 2 and a half weeks now without really much of a difference. i know i have to give it more time, so im just holding up hope it'll work. i have noticed i get these small moments where i feel like my derealization and depersonalization is lessened to a degree, where i feel slighty normal. i dont know why, but i feel scared when that happens. its almost like i feel uncomfortable anymore unless my dr and dp are there strongly. this is really weird.... i want reality but i feel scared when i get slight moments of it


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Whenever i have those moments, i usually try to avoid anything that would get me scared by trying to hold onto the moment of reality.
And i think the reason why we get scared is because we have not felt reality in a long time and it makes us feel scared when we come back.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I get that too. I will tell you something comforting. I had dp one time before and I only had it for a week. In that week, I was terrified of reality and I felt like a traitor because I didn't know what was happening to me and I didn't know what dp was. I just knew I didn't have a grip on reality anymore and that I was scared to go back into reality. But a few days later the dp went away and I didn't feel scared while in reality. It felt as if I had never had dp. I was my old self, with all of my old memories. Dp just seemed like this bad dream I went through. I know that I got it again because my situation did not change (the stress and abuse I was dealing with) but I don't think that's reason to believe that everyone will get dp again after it goes away, do please don't think that. Just know that I am where you are and have been there before and completely recovered. You can too. Just because reality seems scary now doesn't mean it won't ever come back or that it will be scary when it comes back. Because it won't.


----------



## noseforsharpies (May 28, 2010)

what i'm worried about is how easily we perceive DP as 'unreality' and non-DP as 'reality' - should it really be this way? what makes DP so unreal? As far as I can tell, when I have DP, I feel more real than ever - hyper-real, in fact. And that's what's disorienting, this sudden, blasting sense of the Real. I look at cultural traditions, I look at the things around me, and I sense an odd superficiality . . I sense fakeness in those very things I considered 'real.'


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah there is a sort of hyper-ness to dp. It's like we've become waaaay over-analytical about how we feel with dp, constantly contrasting it with what reality should feel like. In a sense we've become too logical and rational for our own good.

It sorta reminds me of a movie called "the puppet masters" with canadian actor donald sutherland where aliens were secretly attached to the backs of humans and controlled their minds. The people saw and felt the new reality of how these aliens perceived things and it was way superior. When the aliens were removed the people returned to normal and greatly missed this superior consciousness. Maybe this is why it's so hard to shake dp. We're addicted to the hyperness of it and how differently or logically we perceive the world now.


----------

